# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Dream Control and Stabilization >  >  The Depths

## Sensei

My dream control thread is called _The Depths_ because in dreams I always feel like going into a dream is going "down into my head" I don't know why.  :tongue2:  

I am making this for my dream control! I know I am the teacher here, but if anyone feels like inputting (anyone at all), feel free to input!

Current LD count and Rate
about 1000 and 7-14 a week.
I have teleported over a thousand times (sometimes as many as 10-20 times in dreams)
I generally teleport to random places but have teleported to specific places about 200 times
http://www.dreamviews.com/dream-cont...-teleport.html (my thread on my ways to teleport)
Current Dream Control in Red
Dream Control I am Working on in Green
Small Goals in Yellow
Big Goals in Blue
Favorite Goals Accomplished in Another Blue
New Goals Accomplished

Will be trying to update a lot of these as the moment hits me. I have a lot to put, but I think it is something I will enjoy just adding to over time.  :smiley:  

One to go in my Favorites Collection
My goal was to meet Nyxcc in a dream.
DEILD back to a dream.
I leave a huge store and see a lake. It is getting dark out, I find a family camping. I see two little girls (ages 7 and 10) and ask them if one of them is Nyxcc, and they both answer "no".
I follow them to a water slide and their dad is watching me. I slide down and before I hit the water I float back to the slide so that I land perfectly at the edge (shouldn't be possible. the older girl is amazed, the younger less so. I look at the amazed girl and say.
"You definitely aren't Nyxcc." Look at the other and say " but you are!" She smiles and nods. She looks like she is about seven and has brown hair. I can't remember eye color, they seemed bright.
"This is a dream." She says.
"What is your next dream goal?" I ask as I grab her hand so I don't lose her.
"I want to visit old central America."
"Ok... I am having trouble remembering anything from central America... That is like... Mexico and can't remember much else."
We walk into the tent where I see a TV. I go to the TV and change to the history channel. I try changing the words on the screen and fast forwarding and rewinding. I can't seem to get it to say anything except prehistoric turtles and all. I give up and look at Nyx.
"I got it, close your eyes." She says and puts her hands over my eyes.
I close and she takes care of the imagination and old Mexico appears. It is a place filled with ruins of native Americans. There are ziggurats as well as things that are and never were a part of Mexico. The place we are in is a bit of a jungle. Nyxcc looks my age now, still brown hair, but lighter brown and bright eyes, she stands at about 5'6. I tell her to get on my back so we don't get lost. We run around for like 10 minutes. I notice that the ruins are hot enough that some of the animals are being cooked as we run around. I pick one that looks like a huge snail, in the middle is meat (makes no sense whatsoever). I take a small bite and hand it back. She jumps off and seems to run away. The dream ends.
Looking up pictures right now it seems like it was a mixture of aztec ruins, amazon rainforest, and animals that are bigger than they should be.

----------


## ~Dreamer~

I remember that dream with NyxCC! I'm excited to see what else gets added to your list and reading about how you achieve your goals.  :smiley:

----------


## Sensei

Here is one of my big goals
Try to dilate time
Go to sleep in a dream and "layer" it. Inception style.
This dream is a try at both of those. I had a lot more that was forgotten, more falling asleep, and more seeing through eyelids. 

Mass Awesome Crazy Lucid
*Spoiler* for _Lucid_: 




It is hard to say how awesome this dream was, but I shall try to convey. 
The dream was a little too long to remember how I became lucid. I think it might have been WILD, but don't remember. I am in a house similar to mine and I am thinking about how it is a dream and I can even feel my eyelids closed but still see. I was looking around and just enjoying the dream world. I studied the ground the walls, the books, the kitchen (tags said I did this for 10 minutes). I slow down even more and just think about the fact that it is a dream. I look at my hands and confirm it is a dream. While I was in the kitchen I realized that I wanted to eat something to increase lucidity. I use something called "cluster summon" I reach into a big pile of things and think that I should get some green and red bottles. I find some and think about how green is lucidity and red is awake. I down the green one and it tastes like nothing. I was very disappointed. I put them both in my pocket and start looking around. My eyes start freaking out and I just close them again. I appear in a place that looks like the moon. I find my wife and have some fun. Then my eyes start bugging again. I decide that it might work better to lay down again. I appear back in the living room. I check my hands and find that they look perfectly normal, but I know that it is a dream (my "if you think it is a dream, it is a dream rule") I see some DCs on a couch. Not my couch, but a couch in my living room where my couch was. One is talking about jailbreaking his phone and I decide to freak the DCs out. 
"I can jailbreak it in a few seconds" I tell him. He hands me his phone. It is a flip phone, but when I open it it is transformed into an Iphone. I put my hand over it but can't seem to use any dream energy to change it... weird. I tell him to give me a second and click some things on the phone. I write out with my fingers the word "jailbreak" It starts up a loading screen and says "minutes to root: 10" The guy is laughing at me for failing. If I can't make any energy, I can use dream energy. I go to a place in my house that there is a charger. I find one and it doesn't have a USB to wall. I go to the wall and there is no place to put the USB. I put my hands on the wall and rub something off, Then I "think" I feel an opening. I open it and it is for USBs. I put the charger in there and realize that it is an android plug. haha. screw it. I just jam it into the iphone and it breaks a lot of things in the phone and then it dings "Jailbreak Complete". I then toss it back to him. Then thinking about how funny it would have been to just chuck it as soon as he gave it to me. I start losing it a little and I rub my hands together. It is still ending. I wake up. I go back to sleep (don't remember if it was a real waking). I looked at my hands and realized that I could feel my eyelids closed and still see my hands. I was in a neighborhood near me and I was walking around. There was parkour park that was made to look like Mario worlds. I knew it was a dream, but tried to do it all with my normal strength. I seemed to have a little more balance than usual. I decided to test it by seeing a roof that was about 12 feet high. I am talking to my DC sister at the time while I think everything. I don't know why. I run up the wall and just barely touch the roof. That is about perfect. I keep jumping across and over things. Practicing a couple of moves I know. My DC sister says
"Look at Lisanna! she wants to be like Daddy". I almost laugh and think about explaining that she is fake, but that reminds me that my sister is also just a DC. I decide to just sit down and think for a bit. I think about how when I am awake I "worry" about my children all the time. Maybe not worry, but am aware of exactly where they are and what they are doing, but in dreams, I don't know where they are.

----------


## Sensei

Small Goal: Breath fire


*Spoiler* for _Breathing Fire_: 



I am working in Fairy Tail. Realize I am dreaming. 

and I am Natsu Dragneel

My job is to break a magic jar. I am being crazy enthusiastic and yell about it. I scream and smash it with my fists. Nothing happens. I throw it on the ground and slam my feet into it. Makarov laughs. 

He asks if I should try using magic. I then make some fire with my fists and it breaks the jar. I haven't messed with fire in a long time and I am Natsu, so I should be able to do some awesome magic. I do dragon fist and punch across the room setting the wall on fire. 

I am super excited and want to do the fire dragon roar. I put my hands up and inhale. I feel the energy coming into my mouth and lungs, pulsing through my body, filling with energy and then exploding out my mouth! It was amazing and set most of the room on fire with a burst of flames! I was super excited. I spend a loooooooooooooooong time doing this. 




I actually had 3 more dreams in fairy tail and did the fire breathing in each of them. One of them wasn't lucid. :/ I did almost lucidly go out and finish a complete mission.  ::D:  would have been awesome. 

My new short goal is to eat fire!
It is quite far back on the goals list, but due to watching fairy tail, it might come up.

----------


## ~Dreamer~

Cool goals Sensei, and awesome idea with the green and red potions above! I read a while ago about someone pulling "lucid berries" (or something similar) from their pocket and thought it was ingenious.

----------


## Sensei

> Cool goals Sensei, and awesome idea with the green and red potions above! I read a while ago about someone pulling "lucid berries" (or something similar) from their pocket and thought it was ingenious.



Thanks! I have used potions a couple of times and Red Bull once! I usually get pretty good results!  :tongue2:

----------


## Sensei

I have been doing really good at "going to sleep" in a dream. I am working on:
Working on a list of things to do when I first realize I am dreaming in order to take most every lucid to super awareness.

I already know what the next thing is, but I am not sure if I should move on from "go to sleep in a dream" yet, since it has not stuck as something I do in _every_ lucid. I don't know if I should just let it go and keep doing it when I remember, or just move on and hope it all clicks later when I have more things to do. haha. 

So I have been off pop for like a month now and it is freaking killing me. I want it so badly. I almost drank some today out of habit when buying some DP for my Wifey. I stopped myself and realized "Why should 'I' go without anything? I can do what I want!" I realized that I wouldn't ever have to go back on pop if it was something I did every lucid dream, and eating/drinking stuff is a great lucid dream stabilization and awareness technique. 

I was recently talking about "teleportation" being a big deal in dream control as it is fully rejecting the dream world and doing whatever I want. So... My new starting LD goal:
I realize I am dreaming. I lay down and go to sleep. teleporting myself to a gas station or something similar. I grab some drinks and food/candy while I think about my dream goal. 

I like this because of so many reasons already mentioned, but another reason that I like it is that habits become easier and faster the more you do them. I imagine that in the future, as soon as I realize I am dreaming, I will automatically just lay down and go to sleep without thinking about it. and another reason is that not worrying or giving any care to how long the LD is going to last usually amounts in very long LDs, stopping for a shopping trip in dreams is something that I usually do when I have been down in a dream for a long time and I am like, might as well stop and get something to eat while I finish this mission. lol.

I am expecting it to evolve as things rarely go exactly according to plan in dreams, especially if I do this continually in dreams. My end goal would be to kind of go to a "starting point" of a persistent realm, but I would rather work on this for now as I really really want some Dr. Pepper tonight. hahaha! I am putting a date on this to keep me to it. 

*Start date: Tonight. End date: December 1.* 
The end date really helps me not pick up other goals and gives me something to shoot for. I will be posting each LD here or at least a portion of it, whether or not I attempt. I have been sick the last couple nights, so don't judge my LDing. haha.

----------


## ~Dreamer~

This sounds like a really neat way to get the deliciousness of your favourite drinks without it becoming a health risk or physical addiction. I like to treat myself to some of my favourite non-vegan food in dreams sometimes, so I don't have to miss them.  :smiley:  Our mind is awesome at reproducing tastes - I've been amazed at how accurate a lot of dream foods are, and sometimes they taste even better!  ::D: 

It's funny, having a dream goal to "go to sleep" might sound counterintuitive, but I think there can be some real benefits if it works for you. Using it as a teleportation method is really clever! I've done my share of accidental dream-WILDs (when I didn't know I was already asleep) and I'm always amazed at how easy it is to immediately enter a dream.  :tongue2:  It also removes you from any distractions left over from your non-lucid dream, which is something I struggle with sometimes if I've been emotionally attached to a situation/person in the dream.

Awesome goals once again, I wish you good luck!  ::goodjob::

----------


## Sensei

Had a lucid last night. Very short though, I think it was in NREM.


*Spoiler* for _Dream_: 



I am in my bedroom. I realize I am dreaming. A short thought towards goals, but I realize that I need to stabilize it pretty bad, I put my hands together and start getting a little closer to vivid. I step out of bed. Think about dream goals and accidentally move my real leg. I stop and start moving my imaginary body. I start coughing and wake up. 




My sickness is taking my dreams away and making it hard to LD. :/ Gotta keep on keeping on.

----------


## Patience108

Hey Sensei  :smiley: Really enjoy reading your goals and mind set/reasons for doing things - you are really brave to put start and end dates etc  ::alien::  

I Can't help but be inspired  ::goodjob::

----------


## Sensei

I had a lot of semi lucids and a couple of lucids this morning, nothing of note except one thing.

*Spoiler* for _dream_: 



I realize I am dreaming and see some pop near me, and some pizza. I grab it and start eating and drinking. My sister points at the low hanging chandelier like thing. We both jump on it. Since it has two people on it that are not sitting across, it spins wildly and crazily. I let it spin on its own and just close my eyes. It starts spinning faster and moving back and forth faster than any ride I have found. It is super awesome. I was laughing and having a good time for quite a while before I woke up.

----------


## Sensei

OK! So I haven't been posting all of my lucids here, but here are two that I tried the new technique.


*Spoiler* for _Spoiler_: 




The dream forms around me, I am in the same basement as last time, it is like my house in a basement. hmm... last dream was pretty unstable, gotta think about goals... GO to sleep! I lay down on my couch. I start seeing into the living room. I look outside the window and there is a beautiful forest and lots of animals outside. I start looking around and thinking about goals. I guess I could fight. I grab a DC (I think I summoned him). He is actually from earlier dreams. I punch him in the face and he throws a punch at me. each of his punches are just decided by where I want to block, so I get mad at him and tell him to hit me in the face and quit messing around. He starts getting shorter and fatter and refuses to throw a real punch at me. I use kinetic energy to push him around and outside of the house. Vixen thinks that this is funny. She is standing in an expansion of the house that I don't have. 
"Most DCs won't be able to fight"
"I want a DC that isn't controlled by me in any way"
"Good luck finding that."
She disappears. Frick. She would be good to fight. 
I go into the living room and see a book. It is labeled "BMO starts a newspaper". I pretend I am reading it, hoping for Vixen to come back while saying something that I think is hilarious
"BMOs newspaper, the headline section is called 'section headline', the sports section is called 'section sports', the business section is called 'section business', and the comics section is just called 'comics'." I find this joke hilarious and start laughing. I decide to read some of the book and it seems to be in the middle of a story about dogs yelling at each other. I wasn't too interested. I look out back and see lots of clouds, like we are floating. I feel around and feel vixen out there. I teleport, but I don't materialize when I get there (scan changed from big to small and not materializing). I am in 3rd person listening to vixen talk to herself.
"Other than fighting me, he would have to create something that he would consider evil, crazy, or just insanely powerful." She is talking about my fighting. I wake up.

I remember that I dreaming as I am walking around my house. Goal! Go to sleep! I lay down on the floor and wake up in the living room again. it would be interesting to make this the entrance to a persistent realm. I look around and try to think about what I want... Something to fight. Something strong. Something crazy. Pandora's box should contain some crazy! I could infect Zodra as well! I decide that one of the board games in my room should be able to be Pandora's box. I look out the window and see an island in the sky (floating around like it isn't supposed to be there, when I first look I can see on top, but it is starting to flip upside down), of course I am in the sky as well. it seems like the earth has been blown to bits, but the atmosphere remains. gravity doesn't seem to make much sense I stare at that for like 5 minutes, because it is beautiful. I go through my board game closet and there are none, I am hoping to find something that looks like the Hearthstone box. I then cluster summon one off of the table instead of just looking. I open it and I pull out a card. I look at it, and there is a picture of an all black box on it and it says:
*Pandora's Box*
0 mana
Please do not play

I laugh, I am getting ready to materialize it, but Vixen snatches it out of my hands and takes off flying. I run after her and give chase through the broken skies, it is beautiful, but I still cannot catch up with her. I wake up after a while of beautiful flying.  ::D: 






Funny enough, I didn't even remember "drink something" as a goal until like, 5 minutes after waking. So it wasn't my dreaming awareness failing, but my waking. I had 5 lucids last night though, and those 2 were the longest ones at about 15 minutesish. I am going very slow in my dreams and trying to gain as much awareness as I can. It seems to be working well, but it takes a long time to finish things. Haha. I got the time though.

----------

